# Runwell Hospital 2011



## Flaxington (Jul 14, 2011)

Went for a stroll around the Essex countryside in the direction of Runwell. Not sure what to expect and doing no prep I set off with Immortal Owl, unfortunately it was cut short by us being spotted by a security guard on a mountain bike cycling up the main corridor. I'm not sure he was that pleased to see us. Mind, he did his best to try and find us later.

Anyway here is a rather shortened report


----------



## nelly (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey, I was just getting into it and it finished 

Nice stuff, get back there for a continuation.... Go on!!!


----------



## ImmortalOwl (Jul 14, 2011)

nelly said:


> Hey, I was just getting into it and it finished



That's pretty much how the explore went, actually


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pictures would love to see more thanks for sharing


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 15, 2011)

Good to see you and Owly out & about! Sorry to hear that you were "rumbled". Crackin' set of snaps all the same.


----------



## Breesey (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, interesting pictures shame that you couldn't go further. Looks like a pretty weird building from the outside.

Also, calling a hospital "Runwell" is surely asking for trouble, considering most of the time they are not.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 16, 2011)

Shame it got cut short, same happened to us last year though security wasn't on a bike for once!


----------



## essexgunner2003 (Sep 20, 2011)

You should be careful in those buildings, they are full of Asbestose. I used to work security there but never got a mountain bike lol


----------



## mookster (Sep 20, 2011)

essexgunner2003 said:


> You should be careful in those buildings, they are full of Asbestose.



Yes mother.

The risk to health from buildings with secure asbestos roofing/insulation is so small as to be negligible. It's where it's disturbed you want to be careful however a short period of exposure to the least harmful, most common white asbestos won't do you any serious harm.

It's the blue and brown stuff you want to be really worried about.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 20, 2011)

some really nice shots ,well done


----------



## Flaxington (Sep 21, 2011)

essexgunner2003 said:


> You should be careful in those buildings, they are full of Asbestose. I used to work security there but never got a mountain bike lol




Maybe you should phone up your security pals and tell them to wear an asbestos mask/space suite/whatever, because Mr Mountain bike didn't look that bothered by the asbestos risks.


----------



## bradleyj94 (Dec 13, 2011)

hey, some interesting pics, shame the guard got ya haha. a return trip would definitely be worthwhile. ive been there about 25-30 times and still havent seen everything.

just incase anyone wants to know. security have a hut by the main chapel and go for a wander every half hour or so in my experience. feel free to pm me if u need info or advice about runwell.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 13, 2011)

bradleyj94 said:


> hey, some interesting pics, shame the guard got ya haha. a return trip would definitely be worthwhile. ive been there about 25-30 times and still havent seen everything.
> 
> just incase anyone wants to know. security have a hut by the main chapel and go for a wander every half hour or so in my experience. feel free to pm me if u need info or advice about runwell.



Best get some pics up bud....be good to see them


----------



## skeletonbob (Jun 13, 2012)

I did my work experience as a Medical Secretary there - it was a strange and amazing place, there was one patient who just used to wait in the long corridor outside the office, and `escort' us to the canteen and back - he was never violent or nasty, just saw himself as some kind of guardian. Place had a sense of community though,


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks a strange and interesting building thanks for posting your pics .


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing pictures! thanks for sharing! x


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 14, 2012)

What an odd building, doesnt look like a hospital at all, more industrial. Interesting though all the same, would be great to see more. Like nelly said get back there Thanks for sharing


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 14, 2012)

Fantastic Find Thank You


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 14, 2012)

Wouldn't mind seeing this place actually. Good work mate


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sum lovely little shots....same thing happened to me in exactly the same place. Lets nick his bike! If its the same guy hes actually very nice, sick of me though


----------

